# WRUW August 2014?



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

The bees are humming and so am I









Matt


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oops, it is of course August 








Thanks for your compliments in the July thread, Matt. Not sure if this one captures this elusive dial any better (at 284kB, maybe not, lol)


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Starting the month with my Ebel ATP


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Also my bees are humming :-D


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Sparcster said:


> Starting the month with my Ebel ATP


Awesome! One of the top brands that I'm hoping to add to the collection some day in modern or vintage form.

Beautiful tool watch!

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting my day with the Bulova.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

What else? At least until I'm sick of it!


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Started the day with this Bulova Accutron....










Swapped to my favourite this evening....










Cheers


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Start the month with this [beloved] one...












Tomcat1960 said:


> Nice - no: *beautiful* Sandoz! What movement has it? Do you know a ref number? Should you ever decide to part with this one - I've got a big heart for Sandoz watches ;-)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Well, I have no ref# or further more infos about the movement. Here are 2 pics which hopefully might help you to identify it (I'm no expert at all regarding such things). And sorry, this is one of my favourite one - but I promise if I ever (unlikely) decide to part with it, it won't go to anyone but you... .



























T.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

LeCoultre.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Starting the month with this slice of pure funk...


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

I sent off my Timex Electric for a clean and service a few months back. Just Arrived in the mail!!!
Very Excited to get this one back.

A BIG THANK YOU!!! Goes out to Fellow member "JP71624" for hooking me up with probably the only watch guy left that can fix Timex's 
Thanks Jared!!!!!!!!!

Sorry for the finger prints on the watch, I unpack it and went straight for the camera.


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

Starting August with my Polerouter:


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

T-Wan said:


> (...) I promise if I ever (unlikely) decide to part with it, it won't go to anyone but you... .(...)


And I promise that I read over the "unlikely" part. I can wait ... b-)

(Too tired to look up the movement tonight. Maybe someone else sees fit to jump in ... ;-))

After I saw and commented Armian's presentation of his Lunessa I felt like wearing a bumper automatic today. This Cortébert ...










... is at least worth another Ten-Bulletpoints-entry.

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

1940s ? Enicar Sport. Quite small.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Weekend kids sport delivery taxi.
Thrown on the AGS as I run out the door.



Regards,


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

howards4th said:


> I sent off my Timex Electric for a clean and service a few months back. Just Arrived in the mail!!!
> Very Excited to get this one back.
> 
> A BIG THANK YOU!!! Goes out to Fellow member "JP71624" for hooking me up with probably to only guy left that can fix Timex's
> ...


A great example from the greatest watch company of all time! Beautiful restoration on that piece, congrats!

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swapped to the Seapearl, this one is a stunner. Expertly restored by a very good friend of mine who is also a fine watchmaker.



















Peace,
Preston


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Today back to old chinese


















T.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

The one on the right today...










Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Omega Geneve on old stripey today,








Retro:-!

Matt


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting with the old Fontaine while I wait for the adhesive to dry on the strap for the Waltham military I received for my birthday yesterday  Another with a lovely movement.



















Peace,
Preston


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Seiko silverwave to start August









sent from my 3210 using tapsitalk


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Swap back this afternoon for this one (don't worry, I'll try NOT to swap as often as Preston does... :-d)

About its movement info, don't know if it useful but caseback says "Waterproof Antimagnetic All Stainless Steel Swiss Made Tropicalized Shockprotected"


















T.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Speaking of swapping a lot, here's the Waltham officially finished on its mil style strap.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> I sent off my Timex Electric for a clean and service a few months back. Just Arrived in the mail!!!
> Very Excited to get this one back.
> 
> A BIG THANK YOU!!! Goes out to Fellow member "JP71624" for hooking me up with probably the only watch guy left that can fix Timex's
> ...


Chris, that is outstanding! I'm so happy you could get that one back in the Land of the Living. I'm sure you'll get many years of satisfaction out of that gem...looks fantastic!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Preston said:


> Speaking of swapping a lot, here's the Waltham officially finished on its mil style strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super, Preston!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

New (to me) 1967 Bulova Sea King 'K' variant


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Luxor


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Marrick said:


> Luxor


Any movement shots available? That's a beauty!

Peace, 
Preston

Edit: I'll put it in here rather than later in the thread as a few others have poste since. Just a simple FHF-ST 96. Probably mid 60's http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&1archimedeshop&be130&2uswk&FHF_96


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Vintage IWC today...

How it was when I bought it....










How it is now...










Cheers


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Have a great Sunday everyone !

















**









T.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Lazy Sunday afternoon.



Regards,


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Beautiful day for a walk down at Waikanae Beach..










Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Got the Vertex back today, my brother is one of those strange people with no interest in watches whatsoever and the other day he asked me why I insisted on wearing a "_Stupid small watch_" so I told him to put it on and try it, he put it on and has worn it for the last 3 days:-!, he is now getting the Idea and has asked if I can find him something similar, he is insistent that he is still not interested in watches but we all know that One vintage is never enough don't we;-)









Matt


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

James A said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


   
*W O W*


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> *W O W*


+1!

Quite certainly, Certina today:









Certina Blue Ribbon 'Volvo 1927 - 1977', ref. 623 1218 41, cal. 25-011 (ETA 2783)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Preston said:


> Any movement shots available? That's a beauty!
> 
> Peace,
> Preston
> ...


Thanks for the picture. That movement was really popular with a local watch brand called "Brian". The maker was a jewelry store in a neighboring city in my province I bump into them from time to time.

I really do like that watch of yours, very nice dial design.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting my day wIth the Wally military as I'm still putting out through its paces and working the movement to establish accuracy, been sitting for a few decades it's still needs to settle down.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

*Girlie getting intimate with the Super Divette*

Most women show little interest in men's watches. Even less so for smelly old vintage pieces. 
Yet, of all the watches in my modest collection, the one they seem to like the most is the Super Divette. 
Can anyone explain ?? :roll:
He's a bit of a flirt and can clearly be seen cuddling up to the soap dish whilst I wasn't looking .


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Girlie getting intimate with the Super Divette*



kazrich said:


> Most women show little interest in men's watches. Even less so for smelly old vintage pieces.
> Yet, of all the watches in my modest collection, the one they seem to like the most is the Super Divette.
> Can anyone explain ?? :roll:
> He's a bit of a flirt and can clearly be seen cuddling up to the soap dish whilst I wasn't looking .


That's a beauty. It's the pretty colours that the women like 

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## ConElPueblo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Girlie getting intimate with the Super Divette*

1955 Seamaster on homemade leather... First vintage, love it.


1955 Seamaster by Ølholm, on Flickr


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Wearing my 1969 Accutron Deep Sea today. 
Happy Sunday Everyone!














On a photography note:
Can I just say it is super hard to get a clear shot of this watch without glare. (domed crystal I think is always reflecting light?? :think: )

I have tired filters, indoor shots , overhead light, no light. 
Anyway, I try and have fun doing it.:-!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swap out! Brand new addition today! Got this in a trade along with some other pieces (see showing off again post). 14k case, he had it serviced a year ago so that's covered  This is it's post polish look with a new Hirsch strap in black courtesy of Birks Jewellers as my annual Birthday gift for being a member. I love these out of the blue acquisitions especially drop dead gorgeous pieces like these 

If anybody is familiar with the Solar brand can you tell me what the letter "U" means?














































Peace,
Preston


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Today new addition, gold plated Helvetia Cal.64










gold plated and SS version b-)


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Changed for this evening and set for tomorrow.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

T.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Valgine


----------



## Joaqs (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Wearing this Omega in honour of today, Light's out









Matt


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Blue goldstone Balboa.
Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't like Mondays....

After a 30 min journey to work... My 1918 zenith 'land & water' has lost 20 mins!


















_May 1918's "Nash's and Pall Mall Magazine_

I think it may have taken a pump in the move... I think the minute hand may be loose.


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool watch, hope it's minor.

QUOTE=Sparcster;8181158]I don't like Mondays....

After a 30 min journey to work... My 1918 zenith 'land & water' has lost 20 mins!


















_May 1918's "Nash's and Pall Mall Magazine_

I think it may have taken a pump in the move... I think the minute hand may be loose.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Sparcster said:


> I don't like Mondays....
> 
> After a 30 min journey to work... My 1918 zenith 'land & water' has lost 20 mins!
> 
> ...


Might be a canon pinion issue, super easy fix, worry not my good man. To check for it, line the minute hand due north away from you, give the watch a gentle to moderate rap on its side if the minute hand moves, canon pinion.

That's a great looking watch indeed.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Sparcster said:


> I don't like Mondays....
> 
> After a 30 min journey to work... My 1918 zenith 'land & water' has lost 20 mins!
> 
> ...


Might be a canon pinion issue, super easy fix, worry not my good man. To check for it, line the minute hand due north away from you, give the watch a gentle to moderate rap on its side but not too hard as it could break the balance staff, another way to do it is aggressively shake the watch in a one direction motion, not back and forth if the minute hand moves or and finally if you pull the crown to set the hands and there's no tension when turning the crown that can be a strong clue to diagnose the canon pinion as well.

That's a great looking watch indeed.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting my day wIth the Voyager which is appropriate as I'm going on a 25k hike today.

Tuvok approved!










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Preston said:


> Might be a canon pinion issue


Thanks Preston,

You may well be right... I have a spare donor movement for parts... when I get the tools unpacked and the bench up and running, I will take a closer look!

Marc


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Sparcster said:


> Thanks Preston,
> 
> You may well be right... I have a spare donor movement for parts... when I get the tools unpacked and the bench up and running, I will take a closer look!
> 
> Marc


Excellent, and if the canon isn't any better in the other you can tweak it using the pin pinch technique, at least you'll have two tries at it ;-)

Update us if you could please.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

My Grandfather's Elgin 761. This, even above my 1954 Rolex Oysterdate Precision, is my most prized watch.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Everyone needs a little extra "LOV" specially on a Monday.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Sparcster said:


> I don't like Mondays....
> 
> After a 30 min journey to work... My 1918 zenith 'land & water' has lost 20 mins!
> 
> ...


Sparcster - can't compete with that FAB Zenith - but apropos given the Belgian WWI celebration tonight - but I'm in my Garden wearing my Cauny Prima Chrono - thinking about the many WW1 soldiers, families and loved ones who deserve our prayers - today and every day, Scott


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Seiko DX M880 Sealion ref. 6106-5400 cal. 6106

Best
Tomcat


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

All original mid-sixties Marco Polo, day/date version.

aMarco 3 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aMarco 2 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aMarco 1 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

T.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Eberhard for today,









Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well ... today it's not exactly vintage, but its looks took me as soon as I saw it:









Sandoz Automatic, ref. 80778-D-70-8, cal. ETA 2836-2

Very early daylight shots aren't the i-Phone's cup of tea, I'm afraid ...



















;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Diastar 1/e chronometer today.
Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Just because managed to get +40sec out of +1.5h with some hairspring fixing


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

68 Chronostop today... And it's keeping time!!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sparcster said:


> 68 Chronostop today... And it's keeping time!!


Black and....................white ;-)


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

My beloved 1965-66 Seamaster. Superbly accurate. Definitely not a redial haha


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

More black and gold today. This time it is the roughest vintage Rado I own, a gp NCC101. This is the early gp version with the Rado signed acrylic crystal rather than the later version with flat mineral glass.

One can just make out the blisters that are starting to form on the dial. Also note the retouched day wheel.

AP1012227 by hankblanc, on Flickr

The case has some rub off at the peak of the case front. This is my only vinatge gp Rado that has any rub off at all.

AP1012232 by hankblanc, on Flickr

When I bought this it was on a Rado signed SK that was in really nice shape, so I swapped it out for my poorest stepped three row NSA. The SK I saved for something better, eventually swapping the clasp for a Louis Rossel clasp and using it on one of my LRs

AP1012223 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Vintage Vostok Amphibian with brassed bezel.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Started the day with the Solar










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Preston said:


> Started the day with the Solar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.b-)



Regards,


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

T.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swap out!










Peace,
Preston


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Early wristwatch with date register.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Hamazawa powered Valvoline advertising piece.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

CITIZEN Crystal 7 27j from December 1968...


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Just picked this up from the watch maker, forgot I left it there a while back :-d

Omega Century, 600cal








Lots of patina on this one but you don't see too many Century's:-!








Matt


----------



## 13moggie (May 22, 2014)

Classic!

Sorry, lost the pic!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

HIPdeluxe said:


> CITIZEN Crystal 7 27j from December 1968...
> View attachment 1587386


Interesting! Had no idea it was available in a gold version, too.

My stainless has best regards ...










@ busmatt: interesting - never heard about them. Found this on WUS.

***​
For me, the new hire:




































Zodiac Sea Wolf, cal. 72

Customs had held it up for a full month so seller and me deemed it actually lost. But it was well worth the wait. (And customs didn't even charge me anything ... :-d)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1918 WWI Elgin Trench Watch, Enamel Black Star Dial, Semi-Hermetic Illinois Solid Nickel Case, Original Factory Crown, Re-Lumed Original Silver Tone Military Hands Size 3/0s, 7 Jewels, Mealy "DUO" Shrapnel Guard.

This is the case that the US Army starting using in late 1918 and it was still in service up until at least May, 1942.

The 3rd photograph shows this Elgin next to the Elgin in US Army Technical Manual TM 9-575 from May of 1942.

This case design saw action in BOTH World Wars!


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Bulova Snorkel from 1967!

=Patti


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Zilladon said:


> Bulova Snorkel from 1967!
> 
> =Patti
> 
> ...


WOW!!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Literustyfan said:


> 1918 WWI Elgin Trench Watch, Enamel Black Star Dial, Semi-Hermetic Illinois Solid Nickel Case, Original Factory Crown, Re-Lumed Original Silver Tone Military Hands Size 3/0s, 7 Jewels, Mealy "DUO" Shrapnel Guard.
> 
> This is the case that the US Army starting using in late 1918 and it was still in service up until at least May, 1942.
> 
> ...


Really nice! Great History behind it as well.


----------



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

Back from holiday, got this ShangHai


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Zilladon said:


> Bulova Snorkel from 1967!
> 
> =Patti
> 
> ...


Great watch, Patti!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

1936/37 Bulova President today


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

JP71624 said:


> 1936/37 Bulova President today


President ! For a day ! Cheers, Scott


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

The Postman 'Cometh' - Pontiac Maillot arc en Ciel Chrono at Dusk - cheers ! Scott

PS - I have liked the texture of this dial since I first saw it - it's also a little like that Jimmy Buffet song, 'Patinaville' ??!!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> President ! For a day ! Cheers, Scott


Yep! Thanks, my friend!

Jared


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks, Jared! I'd been looking for a black-dialed version to go along with the light-dialed version that I already have - I found this one for a great price, so I had to snap it up - even though I'm on a "no more watches" diet ;-)



JP71624 said:


> Great watch, Patti!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Back to the Solar for today.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Spaceview.



Regards,


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Certina New Art




































T.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Another one back home from the Birthday pile, just finished gluing it's strap on.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Still the Sea Wolf:










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting with the disco Gruen Geneve with it's awesome high beat ETA automatic.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Also just got this black dial 
Moeris 1960'ish chrono with a Landeron 248 movement in the post - didn't wear it today because the small seconds hand came off in shipping, which can be seen in the pic around 8 on the dial so will see my watchmaker on Saturday to get this fixed.

Have been looking for a while for a black dial chrono and this one was relatively inexpensive, cheers, Scott


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok, Ok I know it's not vintage but it's hand made in England using time tested techniques.

Funny thing foreshortening, looks massive in the pic but fine in the flesh








Extensively re worked Unitas with hand blued screws and unique double barrel and differential arrangement giving 100hrs P/R








Matt


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Late 20's trench style. Picked it up last night in a Chinese laundry.  Will post later.



TGIF. Regards,


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Vintage Roamer with black dial...



















Cheers


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swap out to the Clebar chrono.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Old Timex auto









T.


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

1926 longines in a borgel case today....


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Evening wear...










Cheers


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Sparcster said:


> 1926 longines in a borgel case today....


Lovely thing!

Where does one find these bund type straps for these watches now that I have two it might be worth while to get a couple.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Preston said:


> Where does one find these bund type straps for these watches now that I have two it might be worth while to get a couple.


Thanks

FYI - all my 'bund' straps and leather nato's are from: My Designs of Watch Straps and Watch Bands for Great War Era Wrist Watches


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting my day with the UG on leather NATO.



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Sparcster said:


> Thanks
> 
> FYI - all my 'bund' straps and leather nato's are from: My Designs of Watch Straps and Watch Bands for Great War Era Wrist Watches


Thanks for the link!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

*Still ticking away after 40 years*


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Skipped a day and then back to this 'new to me chrono' - lunch near Waterloo - Pontiac Malliot Arc en Ciel again - at 34.5 mm it's a nice size, cheers ! Scott


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Cushion case, emerald coloured swarofskis, tungsten carbide cushion case, hexagonal sapphire crystal and a two tone bracelet. Can you feel the funk?





Let's not forget the Portuguese day wheel...


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Wearing my Lov Espadon (swordfish) today:






















Experimenting with the Macro setting on the camera. Kind of cool!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Skipped a day and then back to this 'new to me chrono' - lunch near Waterloo - Pontiac Malliot Arc en Ciel again - at 34.5 mm it's a nice size, cheers ! Scott


Beauty! I take it you know that the _maillot arc-en-ciel_ is the shirt worn by the acting UCI world champion during bicycle races. It was introduced in 1927, and worn for quite a while by Belgian Eddie Merckx  Little wonder then that this beauty from Brussels wears its name with pride and grace ;-)

@ Henry Krinkle: I _can_ feel it, I can indeed. Lovely piece, in immaculate condition (as usual) and presented in great photos (also as usual.) Dammit, why can one only like once???

Best,
Tomcat

... who's still with the beautiful Zodiac Sea Wolf ...


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swapped to something a little lighter as it's become stinking hot on my out and about.



















Peace,
Preston


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Tomcat, it is a beauty. That was my second Louis Rossel and none of the dozens I've gotten since then have taken it's place at the top of the LR heap.

Also, that IS a beautiful Sea Wolf!


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

Not great cellphone pictures, but switched back to the manual wind while I wait for a new strap for the Seamaster.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Beauty! I take it you know that the _maillot arc-en-ciel_ is the shirt worn by the acting UCI world champion during bicycle races. It was introduced in 1927, and worn for quite a while by Belgian Eddie Merckx  Little wonder then that this beauty from Brussels wears its name with pride and grace ;-)
> 
> @ Henry Krinkle: I _can_ feel it, I can indeed. Lovely piece, in immaculate condition (as usual) and presented in great photos (also as usual.) Dammit, why can one only like once???
> 
> ...


Tomcat - yes, thanks I read about the racing shirt 'back story' to the watch so it made the watch even more interesting ! Nice size, negotiated the price down and just love the 'patinaville' dial !!

Cheers - congrats again on the World Cup !!! Have a nice weekend all ! Scott


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

My beloved Skyliner today. 47 years young this month!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

1940's Robot with an AS 984 hand wind movement.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swap out to the Solar to close out the day.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

*Blue skies - blue chrono + sunglasses to tone down the day glow seconds hand !*

Off to a barbie this afternoon. So ------
Classic Watch - 1972 Heuer Carrera cal 12. Pictures don't show just how bright that day glow seconds hand really is !
Classic Shirt. 1983 Woodhouse of Oxford Street ( cost me £60 over 30 years ago !)
Classic underpants - Think less said about them the better :roll:


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Hanging out on a Saturday before the big bike 'event ' tomorrow - rideforlondon will close off my street for 8 hours in Surrey as about 24k riders follow broadly the 2012 London Olympic bike race route.

Starts out in London out to Surrey right in front of my house and back to London - decided to follow Anzac1957 with a Longines 1929 white gold tonneau - cheers to all ! Scott


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Going with these today, Cadman to stay the day.










Waltham for tonights 20's themed birthday party for a lady friend of mine.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Unvintage day


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Vostok Amphibia for Saturday

=Patti


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Tissot Seastar today..










Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Off to Trent Bridge today Notts Vs Surrey in the One day cup:-!.








The Omega _Century _seems to fit the bill.

Matt


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

*It's the Majetek again today*


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting my day wIth the Elgin. I have a trench cage coming for it, should look pretty awesome.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Bulova Accutron, caliber 218 "Woodie"


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Titus Titomatic









T.


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

T-Wan said:


> Titus Titomatic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a Titus fan, my favorite dive watch is a Sovil et Titus. Paul Ditisheim founded a great watch company. All of my Titus watches are from 1970's-90's.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

This guy fresh from service









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

My newest. Gave the silver case a polish for the photo but now will let it slowly return to a nice lead grey colour.



Regards


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

This rather cool cheap Chinese watch. Yes I have a couple and despite their poorly finished movements they run fine. I get a lot of comments on this one from non watch people.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

tomead said:


> This rather cool cheap Chinese watch. Yes I have a couple and despite their poorly finished movements they run fine. I get a lot of comments on this one from non watch people.


Aside from the stones I kinda like that.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

Preston said:


> Aside from the stones I kinda like that.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Same here, but for $30.00 the stones were not a deal breaker.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

tomead said:


> Same here, but for $30.00 the stones were not a deal breaker.


Makes sense. I'd like to see one of these single bridge movements someday. I find the simplicity interesting.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

Enjoying this one today. Seiko Sportsmatic 5 from '65.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Late 1970s Shuangling 40 Zuan.

Ric


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

initially I don't have much hope on this more than 20yrs electronic moonphase full calendar, which i totally had forgotten about it's existence and not to mention, did any battery change... 
so I just try out by putting in a battery to test it out... 








surprise! It works!


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Now wearing this one after a stint at the watchmakers...










Cheers


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs (Jun 19, 2013)

Timex pin lever M24


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting the day with my favorite diver, Timex Reef Gear professional grade with a new Zulu installed courtesy of my good Buddy at my favorite AD I do work for.










I know I know but I'll be going to this after the beach to continue its shake down now that it's been fully serviced.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Bulova Accutron caliber 214 "Spaceview"


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

It's kind of embarrassing, I agree. But this little fellow doesn't get off my wrist, somehow:










Shall do it the honors of a feature on Vietnam-era's Sea Wolves, but right now I'm just hooked by its sight on my wrist.

Is that what 'exit' should feel like? :think:

;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Starting the week off with my Timex Electronic backset.

















just one more:








Have a good week everyone!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Timex time.



Regards,


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

It's Nice to see the "Electrics" Love um!! :-!


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Helbros Invincible for Tuesday!

=Patti


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Roamer Standard...



















Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1961 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting with the Elgin today.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

The robot. I love the "R" 









Which brings me to the question if a robot does the robot is it the robot or just dancing?


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Phenix Rollamatic


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Preston said:


> Starting my day with the UG on leather NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, what? A Heidelberg? Are you an offset printer?


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Henry Krinkle said:


> Wait, what? A Heidelberg? Are you an offset printer?


Yes that's my trade and I'm also a tech. Well actually I'm forced retired from the trade unfortunately.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

*Bulova Accutron, caliber 214 M1 "Alpha"*


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swap out to the Solar, the metal on the snap that holds the watch holder in place on the Elgin project gave my wrist a rash...... get out the clear nail polish!










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Preston said:


> Yes that's my trade and I'm also a tech. Well actually I'm forced retired from the trade unfortunately.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


I run a screen print shop (no textiles) that specialises in faceplates and overlays for the electronics industry. I also do a lot of selective gloss UV for book printers.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Henry Krinkle said:


> I run a screen print shop (no textiles) that specialises in faceplates and overlays for the electronics industry. I also do a lot of selective gloss UV for book printers.


Very nice, so you must do a lot of metallics for the plate work. Do you also do circuit board tracings etc?

Have you ever tried tampo work? That's something that really interests me.

I'm assuming the uv glossing is done on a press and than hit with the lights for book covers? If so, what kind of speeds are you running?

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Preston said:


> Very nice, so you must do a lot of metallics for the plate work. Do you also do circuit board tracings etc?
> 
> Have you ever tried tampo work? That's something that really interests me.
> 
> ...


We do metallics but for the plates we mostly use two part epoxies. The plates I do go on farm equipment and in mines. I have done work for almost every ship in the Canadian Navy (SED is one of my customers) and once I sent something to Mars. For the overlays we print second surface on lexans and polyesters and then apply permanent adhesives so those are extremely durable as well.

I have been offered pad printers but have never bought one. As a hobby (like I need another one) I have considered getting into letterpress.

Yes we screen print the UV and then send it through one of two dryers. I would say 80% of our total printing is UV and 80% of the conventional work is epoxy.

My rates are not that high. I used to have a cylinder press but I hated it. I tend to focus on precision over speed. I use a 3/4 automatic for the UV work and that things runs at about 750 iph but it is dead accurate. The book printer I do work for does small run stuff. It is pretty unusual for him to send over more than 5000 impressions so he is fine with that speed.

I also do a lot of odd specialty work. Note the Gipsy Major engine plate in this photo.

IMG_0909a by hankblanc, on Flickr

There is a guy here in town who restores vintage DH Moths. I made reproductions of all the rating plates for his current collection of six Moths and 
Chipmunks.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Preston said:


> Starting with the Elgin today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see you decided on band? I like it!:-!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Timex time today too.



Regards


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay new strap, Waltham finished.



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

Lord Elgin.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Stowa....



















Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Late 1970s Shuangling 20 Zuan.

Ric


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Another day, another train journey, another watch!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

The recently re-batteried Avia Swissonic,








ESA Dynotron movement.

Matt


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

busmatt said:


> The recently re-batteried Avia Swissonic,
> 
> View attachment 1594957
> 
> ...


Let's dance


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning everyone!
I'm feeling blue today too


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting my day wIth the driver.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Bulova Accutron Railroad Approved, N3, caliber 218


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs (Jun 19, 2013)

Testing my last purchase.( don't mind the nato strap)
Hamilton 60's Accumatic

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vintage late 1970s Shuangling 20 Zuan, again.

Ric


----------



## smootsg (Jan 27, 2014)

This is my only vintage piece, so if I am posting here it must be my refinished Henri Sandoz et fils:


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

An old Dongfeng.









T.


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Another other day, another other train journey.... Fills the time!


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lovely W10, Sparcster!
Today I'm doing it 24 style, with this


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting my day with a modern piece.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## ddrake (Jan 13, 2011)

Memodate Monday.....








Regards,
Daniel


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swapped out to the two timer I put together last night.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Preston said:


> Swapped out to the two timer I put together last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What time is it, Preston?
KERRRRRAZY O'clock!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

rockin'ron said:


>


I like your style Bro, business suit and beads.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Felco Friday.



Regards,


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Old Qionghua


















T.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

These two today, although not both at the same time..










Not sure if pic shows the starburst texture on the gold Unicorn..

Cheers


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Oldie chronometer:


Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

*Sherpa Graph today*


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

'Back to the Vintage' - after 3 days 'hanging' in Wales, an absolutely gorgeous part of Britain, where I was wearing my Eberhard Champion Chrono, it's a 1945 Longines Gold 'Tank' day.

The weather has reverted to the more cool version of a British 'Summer' more prevalent in recent years....oh well, cheers to all !! Only 59 days of 'gardening leave' left....oh well, Scott

@kasrich - nice chrono !! I like the 'squared off hands' which are similar to my Eberhard Champion.....


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Lovely W10, Sparcster!
> Today I'm doing it 24 style, with this


 'OhDark' - I'm still amazed every time I see this watch - last time it was the 'artificial horizon' analogy, where you nicely provided a pic - this time it's a 'coriolis effect' comment - I'm wondering if you woke up suddenly in the Southern Hemisphere if the light and dark parts would flip the other way !! SDA


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

First vintage of the week for me here gents. It's been so hot, yesterday was around 37C 100F with the humidex, that I've been wearing nothing but ceramic watches.

In 1974 Rado introduced dozens of new models, many of them the so called Alpine collection. These were typified by small multi-faceted cases, integrated bracelets, faceted acrylic crystals and they often had unique dial finishes. One of my favourites is the 35mm Breinzer. It comes on an integrated SK bracelet that has a mirror finish to the centres of the links and has a crystal with three horizontal facets. My Breinzer has a green hammered finish dial with beads of glass embedded in it so that the dial glitters in the sunlight. Between the dial and the bracelet wearing a Breinzer is a little like having a disco on your arm.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Goldfeather on alligator to start the day.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Dimman said:


> Lord Elgin.


Lord indeed. Lovely piece.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Rone 16 - recently featured in the Rone thread, so I dug it out.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Rotary....



















Cheers


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swap out! UG on leather NATO.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Preston - where did you get that leather NATO? It looks to be a bit thicker than most I've got (or seen) -
I dig it! :-!

=Patti



Preston said:


> Swap out! UG on leather NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Milex-Elem vintage handwinder for rest of the day..










Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Zilladon said:


> Hey Preston - where did you get that leather NATO? It looks to be a bit thicker than most I've got (or seen) -
> I dig it! :-!
> 
> =Patti


I got it from my favorite AD, one of his suppliers started carrying NATOs and Zulus so I ordered up a couple of the Zulus, I called it a NATO by accident it's actually a Zulu which might explain the thickness difference. This is not the first time I've incorrectly described this strap, have NATO stuck in my brain for some reason.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

The blurry dots in the background are the 2 only airworthy Lancaster's flying at 'Airbourne' today.... Thanks to our Canadian brothers for flying it over


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Sparcster said:


> The blurry dots in the background are the 2 only airworthy Lancaster's flying at 'Airbourne' today.... Thanks to our Canadian brothers for flying it over


I've been inside one of those two.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Dinner at a good friend's house - in the 'mood' for a 1936 Longines 18ct gold Cushion watch - cheers to all - Scott


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Sparcster said:


> The blurry dots in the background are the 2 only airworthy Lancaster's flying at 'Airbourne' today.... Thanks to our Canadian brothers for flying it over


Sparcster - I believe about roughly a third of the Lancasters shot down during WW2 were built right at Brooklands (although Brooklands wasn't the main production site) Surrey quite close to me - but surprisingly the plant was only bombed once I believe in Dec 42 - Nice Watch ! SDA

EDIT - let me correct this comment - the planes primarily produced in Brooklands were the Wellington Bomber, closely related to the Lancaster but with a somewhat smaller tonnage bomb payload - there were roughly 11,400 Wellingtons produced during the war and about 7,300 Lancasters. So Just trying to correct my facts, my bad, Scott


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

anzac1957 said:


> Rotary....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the detail they did inside the movement. Very Cool!


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Early 70s Wittnauer _dive_ watch with what I believe to be a Wittnauer branded Seiko 7006a.


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Can't decide which way to go: East or West?


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

After one-and-a-half weeks with the Zodiac Sea Wolf  another Zodiac today:




































Zodiac SST 36000, cal. 86

I nick-named it 'Gaudí' to honor Barcelona, Spain's star architect Antoní Gaudí, whose work may well have inspired it ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

My first vintage Swiss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120, again.

Ric


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Family barbecue today,


Jeans.....................Check
T Shirt...................Check
Vintage dress watch.....Check









Matt


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Easier to look at ;-)










Today a nice vintage chronometer from Bucherer


Bucherer Chronometer grey 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

1914 Elgin 'Trench-Style' on a Nato for a lazy Sunday......Scott


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Giotime said:


> Can't decide which way to go: East or West?
> View attachment 1598997


I'm digging the dial on this Timex you have, very cool!!


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs (Jun 19, 2013)

If it's Sunday then is Certina









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Depending on where you are, I hope everyone has or is enjoying their Sunday.
Helbros Date King for today.
















I like the Twist-O-Flex/Stretch Band that's featured in this Ad. I'm on the lookout for this band for my Date King. 
If any of you see one let me know.

Regards
Chris


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Howard's. Found it in my dad's junk drawer after he passed away several years ago. Both of those 400's keep great time. Like 15 sec/ day.

Giotime


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Sdasurrey said:


> 1914 Elgin 'Trench-Style' on a Nato for a lazy Sunday......Scott


WOW!!! Love those hands, that's a beauty. Congrats on such a fine timepiece.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Preston said:


> WOW!!! Love those hands, that's a beauty. Congrats on such a fine timepiece.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Thanks Preston - it's one of LiteRusty's 'specials' - cheers, Scott


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Started with this for the drive home from cottage.










Then I swapped the the two timer to check the strap to see if the stretching took which it did perfectly.










Now in rolling with the Trimex ;-) built out from three dead watches. If I remember correctly hands, dial and bracelet from one, case and crystal from another and the movement from one more. My favorite thing about Timex, so many of their parts are interchangeable.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Preston said:


> WOW!!! Love those hands, that's a beauty. Congrats on such a fine timepiece.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


I'll second that! 
A fine timepiece indeed.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Kudos on the Timex Preston!! 
And, I'm digging that band. 
When you get a chance shoot another pic so we can get a another look at it.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

howards4th said:


> Kudos on the Timex Preston!!
> And, I'm digging that band.
> When you get a chance shoot another pic so we can get a another look at it.


Here you go and thanks! 





































Peace,
Preston


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

howards4th said:


> Wearing my 1969 Accutron Deep Sea today.
> Happy Sunday Everyone!
> View attachment 1584691
> 
> ...


Try indirect lighting. I picked up a light tent for cheap on fleabay and it solved most of those problems. That's a dead sexy Bulova. 
Regards
Joe


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

JLC Monday.



Regards,


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

ronnypudding said:


> Try indirect lighting. I picked up a light tent for cheap on fleabay and it solved most of those problems. That's a dead sexy Bulova.
> Regards
> Joe


Thanks Joe,
No matter what lighting I have tried I always get a glare or refection in this watch. I'll try the light tent and see if that works.
Regards
Chris


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Back from the watchmaker, new strap fitted, and onto the wrist.. 










Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

IWC 89 RG 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

Lemania 105 Chronograph cal. 1270


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

A really nice watch, too bad it's missing it's original bezel.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm rock'n a CRAZY rare one today!

Just got it all put back together a couple of days ago.

1917 WWI Elgin Trench Watch with a sterling silver OFFSET CROWN CUSHION CASE made by Joseph Fahys & Company.

Size 3/0s, 15 jewels, grade 420, enamel shadow box military dial, re-lumed skeleton hands.

And yes, this IS in fact the original factory crown and it is 100% correct!

Fahys was famous for putting gold filled crowns on their sterling silver watch cases.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Literustyfan said:


> I'm rock'n a CRAZY rare one today!
> 
> Just got it all put back together a couple of days ago.
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

DAAAAAMN perfect


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

bobbee said:


> What else? At least until I'm sick of it!


Snap


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Snap


Cool brother!
I even have mine on today, changed the strap for a oyster-style bracelet, but I may swap with my Tissot Diver's leather black with red stitching Rally band, after seeing yours!
Good health, Bob.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wearing mine today as well. Think it'll be on the wrist for the rest of the week. This model was made to be paired with a rally strap!

All the best,

Matt


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swap out! 60's?? Seiko manual wind.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

A nice Hamilton:


Hamilton 6bb geneva 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Buren...










Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248, again.

Ric


----------



## Joaqs (Apr 14, 2013)

Junghans for today


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Literustyfan: what a funky design! Very cool - something you'll get lots of looks for, I bet ;-)

@ Henry Krinkle: I see it, and I know it has to be yours' ;-) Beautiful! Any story with it?

Today we're given an Autumn-preview - grey skies, cold winds, pouring rain. My personal quantum of solace:



























Universal Genève Polerouter, cal. 215

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Inca Bloc said:


> View attachment 1601960


Wow, love that "reverse pie-pan" dial!!!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting my day with the Caddy which is sporting the first bi-directional automatic movement, this is the high end 21j version of the movement as apposed to the nickel plated 17j version.



















Peace,
Preston


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Record military? On a nice, comfy bed!


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Mauthe with Mauthe 612 inside



















And its 8-day clock cousin I bought a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Marrick said:


> Mauthe with Mauthe 612 inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Digging the far out clock, is almost as ugly as my Solar eight day.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Continuing the theme of the week here, which seems to be unusual case shapes, a lozenge shaped case. It is tungsten carbide so the many edges are sharp enough to fray one's shirt cuffs. The massive sapphire crystal is at least 3mm thick! The integrated bracelet tapers down from 22mm to a8 mm at the expansion clasp. It has an ETA 2836 inside and the lume still has a bit of glow, which is typical of Louis Rossels from the mid-seventies to the early eighties.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Henry Krinkle: I see it, and I know it has to be yours' ;-) Beautiful! Any story with it?
> Best,
> Tomcat


With the Technos? It's got an ETA 2789 inside. The build quality is not quite quite as good as Rados from the same era, but close. It is better than the low end Louis Rossels, but a fair bit below their high end pieces. I suspect it is towards the end of their time as a legitimate Swiss manufacturer.


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

Just got this really nice one put all back together a couple of days ago!

1918 WWI Elgin "Black Star Dial" Trench Watch, 10k gold filled Illinois "Giant" case, cushion design, original factory crown, re-lumed original military hands, original factory glass crystal.

Earliest known date stamp for a "Black Star Dial" of January 1918 making this one of the VERY first ever produced!


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

I like the other side of dial 

"Fire walk with me"


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

bobbee said:


> Wow, love that "reverse pie-pan" dial!!!


I gave the watch its first wrist-time today. it's also in the salescorner here on WUS ;-)


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

rockin'ron said:


>


I love seeing these pricier watches showing wear, nice strap install!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## quub (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

New to me









Matt


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

busmatt said:


> New to me
> 
> View attachment 1602421
> 
> ...


Interesting dial but I also see that it has expansion ring hands so they can fit a multitude of shaft diameters, my Waltham conversion had those.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Today this Lemania 105, they are still pretty affordable.


Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 11 by Bidle, on Flickr

Have a nice day all!!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Back to 1917 I go with golden Elgin which is back to flying solo ;-)



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Last contiguous day with the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248. On a business trip, hence no daily rotation. But going home this evening.

Noticed while snapping these new pickies that both the large chronograph hand and the small register hands are blued steel. Nice touch that. Also there are two tiny slots cut into the hour and minute hands for lume, although the lume hasn't lumed in decades. That's the great thing about photographing watches; you see stuff that the naked eye leaves unseen.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

New strap for the Unicorn....



















Cheers


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Going with some of the birth year watches this month for obvious reasons....


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Can't let go of it:










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

G'morning friends, after a long time (and a long search) I've finally managed to snatch a Bulova Accutron Spaceview at a "human" price. This one's a "Franken" made from various Accutron parts: the movement (which belongs to the first generation, without the hacking feature and with the Germanium transistor) and the caseback belong to a 1963 model, while the case and the crystal are from the '69 Spaceview model. The hands and the chapter ring were provided by a Bulova AD. The watch was salvaged by the previous owner, who had a NOS 214 movement that was never used, so he serviced it and put it into that case. I always liked the cushion Spaceview model so this one was the perfect chance for me to get one without breaking the bank. Perhaps someday I'll search for the original hands and chapter ring, in order to fully turn it into a 1969 cushion Spaceview model, but I must say I enjoy it as it is too... And usually I'm not the kind of guy who likes Frankens, but this one's different. It's very accurate too, it only gains one second per day.

























​


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Do not want to insult somebody but I just do not understand what is special about this "Spaceview"?
Looks like a watch with removed dial


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

laikrodukas said:


> Do not want to insult somebody but I just do not understand what is special about this "Spaceview"?
> Looks like a watch with removed dial


Oh well, the Spaceview is a quite historical model. The reason why it doesn't have a dial, but only a chapter ring, was to show people the tuning fork movement, which was the most innovative thing made back in the early '60s. Indeed, the early Spaceview models (available in a 18K solid gold case) weren't conceived to be sold, but were just promotional items gave to jewelries in order to show people how a Bulova tuning fork movement was made. However, the watch attracted a lot of attention and people liked it so much that Bulova introduced it in its lineup, and became one of the most desirable and collectible models of the Accutron 214 series.

This link might shed you some light about the Spaceview and the other variants made during its production life:

Accutron Spaceview History

I'm usually not a fan of skeletonized watches, but the Accutron Spaceview is the only one I like, besides the Belforte Electronic and the Lafayette Ultra High Frequency Electric. 
Maybe because of the exposed tuning fork... Imagine how people in 1962/63 would react when they'd see a Spaceview, in a period where watches had a very conservative styling... ;-)


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

The Vertex cushion case for me again, I've found a strap I like.
















The bund is a bit stiff at the moment but I'm sure a few days on the wrist will cure that:-d

Matt


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Stiff as hell


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Titus


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

back from vacation, so an August summary


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

WatchFred said:


> back from vacation, so an August summary


Yowza!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

laikrodukas said:


> Stiff as hell


A little leather manipulation and a half hole in the strap and voila









perfectamundoo|>

Matt


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

busmatt said:


> A little leather manipulation and a half hole in the strap and voila
> 
> View attachment 1603224
> 
> ...


Stylin Bro!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Bully on cuff, going to go get another of these straps today for this purpose me thinks.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Not a big fan of refinishing dials but considering it for this one. 
giotime


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Giotime said:


> Not a big fan of refinishing dials but considering it for this one.
> giotime
> View attachment 1603289


Why? What's wrong with it?

Sensational lugs, by the way :-!

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Tomcat. Previous owner rubbed on the dial and this removed a bit of the crosshair lines and left some shiny spots not seen on photo. Watch does look ok. Just thought with this not being a high profile name, wouldn't be such a sin and with such an ornate case, it might look quit nice and be more appealing. But I do like it as is.
giotime


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Wearing My "Douglas World Timer" today.
It was made in France and I do believe it was made by the "Mortima Watch Company" They both run on the Cattin C66 movement.
I pulled a photo of the Mortima off the internet to show the similarities.




























Have a Great Day.

Chris


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a Mortima Datomatic Dive watch, but cannot get the back open.
Might have to visit A.T.S. and borrow their pneumatic wheel nut remover!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Just hanging out on Leave listening to the Grateful Dead at Winterland October 74 wearing a Pierce Pilot Chrono on a Nato....Cheers to everyone, especially any Dead Heads !! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

So many Rolex this month 

Reina was wondering what I am doing: 'My human takes again a photo of his aparat ' :-s


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)

Recently acquired this beautiful Universal Geneve. Its gonna be hard to sell this one...


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

bobbee said:


> I have a Mortima Datomatic Dive watch, but cannot get the back open.
> Might have to visit A.T.S. and borrow their pneumatic wheel nut remover!


I can't get the back off mine either. One of these days I should, it always keeps spot-on time, I hate to mess with it.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Just hanging out on Leave listening to the Grateful Dead at Winterland October 74 wearing a Pierce Pilot Chrono on a Nato....Cheers to everyone, especially any Dead Heads !! Scott
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott, Your Pierce is AWESOME!

Chris


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> Scott, Your Pierce AWESOME!
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris !!! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Emre said:


> (...)
> View attachment 1603442


Wonderful! Should I ever wish to buy a Rolex, it would be such a vintage Submariner :-!

I switched for the evening - from Sea Wolf to Sea Wolf:










This patinaed no-date carries the original nickel-plated bezel, and the movement even hacks. I still believe it's a cal. 70.

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Inspired by vpn. Sporting my spaceview today.



Regards,


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Another day and again not with the best weather,.. well in this region. ;-) So able wear a nice vintage on leather and this time my Zenith 135.


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 11 by Bidle, on Flickr

Have a nice day all!!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swap out! Old picture when it was not restored, the action on it's automatic movement is stellar!










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi there folks
I didn't feel vintage enough to post lately, but in the last few days I've been wearing these
70s Elgé








1970 Smiths


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248 chronograph.

Ric


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Continuing the Birth year theme....


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Toronto_Time said:


> Recently acquired this beautiful Universal Geneve. Its gonna be hard to sell this one...


Why would you sell it then? 

For me, it's Ali's watch today:





































(I'm just realising that I look to be addicted to Zodiac watches )

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

jackruff,beautiful day window there,love it.TC with Zodiac,suits a lot.

I've got this small fella this week.Love the strap.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Today recently acquired Helvetia Cal.64


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Always "Frankie" today. I think I'll wear it for a long time, it feels very comfortable on the wrist (especially due to the handmade leather strap I put on it) and it's super-accurate too. To me it's a perfect daily wear.








​


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Had the urge to wear something completely different today, which I purchased 2 months ago and haven't worn - my 'mystery' 18ct gold hallmarked - early 60s maybe ? Very thin, Swiss signed with a 'funky' regulator, cheers !!! Scott

PS - no one suggested who made this before so happy to hear anyone's guess !










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

Today is the NAWCC Houston Regional Show so I will be wearing my best!

1917 WWI Waltham Trench Watch, 14k solid gold ROY case, original factory crown, 14k solid gold "US" Sturdy buckle, 14k gold filled Glagovsky "Daisy" shrapnel guard.

15 jewels, size 0s, shadow box military dial, re-lumed skeleton hands, hand stitched olive drab strap.

It does not get any better than this ! ! !


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)

1968 Bulova Oceanographer this morning!


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Really like this Oceangrapher whatever that means


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

It's 'Ocean*o*grapher. A person researching the oceans.

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Tomcat1960 said:


>


@ Tomcat Love the SSTs


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Today it's another of Rados Alpine line:










Rothorn ref no. 633.3114.4, a small 34 mm X 37mm, with a Breinzer ref 633.3092.4 and a Berard 700 ref 633.3133.4.




























Triple facet sapphire crystal with an ss case. The sapphire crystal is unusual for Alpines in general and also for Rothorns. I have seen them with both acrylic crystals and sapphire. Since the sapphire crystal is a unique size and configuration I have no reason to doubt it's authenticity. Typically, for an alpine model, the face is brushed, the "bevel" is a mirror finish and then the sides are deeply brushed.

The dial is purple shading from an ultra purple on the outside edges to a maroon purple in the middle. The H markers are mirror finish.

I have never seen this bracelet on a Rado but the clasp is a period correct SK clasp and many of the Alpines had unique bracelets.. The rest of the bracelet is of similar construction and heft to period SK bracelets and bears many of their design cues so I am assuming it is proper.
Powered by an ETA 2824.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Henry Krinkle said:


> @ Tomcat Love the SSTs


Thanks, Henry.  You know I adore your watches, and the 'Alpines' are no exception. They are named for features of the Swiss Alps, right? (I recognized the Rothorn, a 7,710 ft mountain next to Brienz in the Emmental range.)

Talking of Switzerland ;-) I switched for the evening to the 1979 Felca Tele Guide, the commemorative edition for the founding of Canton Jura:










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice Felca too!

Yes Tomcat, the "Alpines" are named after features/towns/districts in the Alps. Here is a list of the Alpine models Rado issued between 1972 and 1974. 

Alpineum is a museum with a diorama of the Alps in Luzern, Switzerland

Arosa is a city in Switzerland.

Berg is the name of several cities in Switzerland, Austria, Germany and also German for mountain

Bernina is a mountain(Piz Bernina), a mountain pass and a district in the Swiss eastern Alps

Breithorn("broad horn") is a mountain near Zermatt in Switzerland

Brienzer is an inhabitant of the Swiss municipality of Brienz - in the near the Brienzer Rothorn

Brig is a city and a district in the Kanton Wallis in Switzerland

Cologny is a municipality in Switzerland

Ebnat is a city in Switzerland

Eiger is a mountain near Zermatt in Switzerland

Esel is a mountain in Switzerland 

Freiger or Wilder Freiger is a mountain in Tyrol at the Austrian-Italian border

Furka is a mountain pass connecting the Swiss federal states Uri and Wallis

Gorner is a glacier near Zermatt in Switzerland

Jorasses or Grandes Jorasses is a mountain near the Montblanc in France

Kapell is a skiing and hiking area in Austria

Kriens is a city near Luzern in Switzerland

Lauberhorn is a mountain and a famous ski race located near Wengen in Switzerland

Limmat is a river in Switzerland

Matterhorn is one of the most famous mountains of the Alps near Zermatt, Switzerland

Meilen is a city at the Lake Zürich in Switzerland

Monte Rosa is the 2nd highest mountain of the Alps in Switzerland

Murten is a city in Switzerland

Randegg is a city in Austria

Rothorn("red horn") or Brienzer Rothorn is the name of a mountain near Brienz in Switzerland, a lot of other mountains in the Alps wear this name

Scheidegg is a mountain pass in Switzerland(Große/Large and Kleine/Small Scheidegg)

Schilthorn is a mountain near Mürren in Switzerland

Schreckhorn is a mountain in Switzerland

Simplon is a mountain pass in Switzerland

Ticino is both a Kanton(federal state) and a river in Switzerland 

This is probably incomplete.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Following Henry's lead and, as a friend is currently cycling in the Alps and actually sent me a picture of the mountain, here is my Rado Balboa Breithorn.








Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

And here is a picture of the Breithorn to go with it.








Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

See! It is incomplete!

I forgot to add Berard, a model I clearly own...


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

scottjc said:


> Following Henry's lead and, as a friend is currently cycling in the Alps and actually sent me a picture of the mountain, here is my Rado Balboa Breithorn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never sent me a picture....:think:. ;-)

Thou, to be fair, he did send me a link to a Diastar 8 case which is something I still need. I've got the nicest AS 1876 I have ever seen sitting in a broken Ds 8 that I got for free.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Walking home on the storied Harbour Passage.





































Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


Pics like this really make me think... Should I just sell all my watches (probably not all) and just buy a speedy...

One day my precious.....


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Sparcster: that'll go by. I just realize that my Sea Wolf is getting an undue amount of wristtime. Should I let it happen or should I fight the desire to sell all other watches? :think: ;-)

Best
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Selling denied watches is a very good idea


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Sparcster: that'll go by. I just realize that my Sea Wolf is getting an undue amount of wristtime. Should I let it happen or should I fight the desire to sell all other watches? :think: ;-)
> 
> Best
> Tomcat


I've coveted the speedy for quite some time (Joe likes flashing his about every now and then)... But I don't think I will be in a position to buy one for quite some time...

That said, A few other 'Grail' watches which I have bought have not lived up to the expectation...

Marc


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Most of the time those "grail" watches are not the ones You think they are  And You are lucky if You come across with those REAL grail ones by chance


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Have a great Friday everyone.



Regards,


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Meine kleine armbanduhr aus Deutschland...










Danke


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

laikrodukas said:


> Most of the time those "grail" watches are not the ones You think they are  And You are lucky if You come across with those REAL grail ones by chance


I agree, I never lusted after an Allproof of any sort but picked one up at a reasonable price and I don't know that I'd ever be able to part with it now, just a lovely little watch that does the job asked of it, no fuss, no bells and whistles, all a man could ever need.



James A said:


> Have a great Friday everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,











Not quite as artistic as James but it'll do,

Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

I guess grail watches are taking WRUW off-thread, since I'm somewhat new to vintage I can't say I understand fully what a 'grail watch' really is but here's one I LUST after as well.....but it's not mine (yet) so does lust = grail ?!! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

A grail as I understand it is the holy of holies, your one watch to rule them all.
Often, but not always, a bit of a financial stretch, or rare and a bit of a quest to track down
Mine was quite inadvertent, a 1979 Sekonda-badged Poljot 3017 Strela
I bought it, and suddenly my other watches were lying in the box unworn. It still gets 95% of my wrist time, as Matt says, because it does it all for me. Practical, good looking, interesting history (a Soviet space watch)
And recently repaired after a fall from my bike, I'm wearing her today (and for the foreseeable future):


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Kath, you really,really need to send that watch to me!
My Swiss piece and your Russian need to do a "foreign exchange".


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

OhDark - in terms your definition, yes for sure - I guess for many of you that are long time collectors, you have seen enough that, like 'love, you know it when you meet it'. For me I still spend lots of time looking at vintage watches, but haven't seen enough to fall into love - but I could spend a couple of years in a fling with the LeCoultre with the flags above ! Cheers, Scott

PS - I like the turquoise/green markers and on the hands against the black dial !!


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

I recently did a part time swap and ended up with this lovely hawks eye Balboa Deluxe which I am wearing today.








Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

laikrodukas said:


>


I want that one! Nice piece!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting my day wIth the Elgin.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Severin watch Ltd, Swiss.
From what I found out , it might be an hommage watch made in the 60-70's.


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Not an Omega but deserves some love anyway. First Timex electric model '67.
giotime


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Feeling extra flashy on this lovely Friday morning. Louis Rossel 1624-1;


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Giotime said:


> Not an Omega but deserves some love anyway. First Timex electric model '67.
> giotime
> View attachment 1605830


Of course it does. No worries about Omegas and Rolexes, they'll always find someone who looks after them. But who, if not we, will ever save a Timex?

@ scottjc, Henry Krinkle: you deserve being banned from here for continuously drowning members in their own drivel 

***​


OhDark30 said:


> A grail as I understand it is the holy of holies, your one watch to rule them all.
> Often, but not always, a bit of a financial stretch, or rare and a bit of a quest to track down
> Mine was quite inadvertent, a 1979 Sekonda-badged Poljot 3017 Strela
> I bought it, and suddenly my other watches were lying in the box unworn. It still gets 95% of my wrist time, as Matt says, because it does it all for me. Practical, good looking, interesting history (a Soviet space watch)
> And recently repaired after a fall from my bike, I'm wearing her today (and for the foreseeable future):


I don't do full quotes, normally, but this one had to be as it neatly sums up what happened to me with the Sea Wolf. I'm wearing its older brethren today ...










... but I'm looking forward to the moment when I put on the date version later today  And yes, I agree, this came completely unexpected. I mean, I knew before that it was a beautiful, desirable watch. But only once I put it on my wrist and saw all those details, like the triangle markers, the leaf-like hands, the neat black dial, the blue-grey bezel with its steel outer rim, I actually fell in love. Which is funny because I have watches equally as beautiful, and in better shape than this one. But then, love is everything but rational, or is it?

Anyway, today's watch is another Sea Wolf of similar design. It sports the nickel-plated, base-metal bezel carried by the older examples:










When introduced in 1953, the Sea Wolf was the first true divers' watch, capable of depths up to 660 feet (= 200 m).










It became the 'unofficial' watch for US soldiers of the Vietnam era, as it was available in the PX shops - the stores on each US military installation, base or ship, ranging from a few dozen square feet to hyper-market size, depending on base size. Only members of the US military and their families were allowed to shop there, and Zodiac gladly sold this watch to them, which uniquely paired toughness and outstanding beauty:










A fellow Zodiacist over at vintagezodiacs.com reported that they were $90 (no-date) and $100 (date version), respectively in the PXs, with huge discounts - he recalls having bought his 'plain' Sea Wolf aboard a troop transport at $45.

Believe me, my friends, falling for a Sea Wolf is easy:










Decide yourself: which one would you prefer?










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## ddrake (Jan 13, 2011)

A good/relaxing Friday watch.....









Regards,
Daniel


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ scottjc, Henry Krinkle: you deserve being banned from here for continuously drowning members in their own drivel
> 
> ***​
> Best,
> Tomcat


You're welcome.;-)

As for the Sea Wolfs., I think I prefer the date version.. I'd wear either though.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

A modern watch is currently on my wrist, but I will be using this one tonight.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Wonderful! Should I ever wish to buy a Rolex, it would be such a vintage Submariner :-!
> 
> I switched for the evening - from Sea Wolf to Sea Wolf:
> 
> ...


So nice. I'd be lying if I said I didn't want a Sea Wolf.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Just in this morning.. sold as not going, query overwound.. on the wrist and ticking now..

Rocar Telemetre...










Interesting feature is the stopwatch function.. the top pusher stops the balance wheel and the bottom pusher relesases it, so if using stopwatch function, you will in the process lose time.. hmmm.. still a bit of horological history..

Pics later in another thread showing the movement..

Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

A modern homage of a vintage theme.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Not your typical Mido:










Gilt? With Svarovskies?










Hexagonal?










Aqua - what?










Whassis?










This, my friends, is a Mido Ocean Star, according to Mido from the 1990s (so actually not vintage - but it has this wonderful Art Déco air about it. I couldn't resist and pulled it out of the bay at less than the cost for a decent lunch. It's in factory-fresh condition, case, dial and crystal are immaculate and the sticker on its back proudly tells its owner that it is protected from any harmful environmental impact by Mido's patented Aquadura-system. (Which is why I haven't opened it yet to figure which movement is installed - I take it to be an ETA 2836 - I have enough watches getting damp inside even on the lightest sweating. Needn't add this one to those ;-))

Enjoy your weekend!

Best,
Tomcat

PS: I confess, I'm already lusting for the Sea Wolf to which I'm going to switch for the evening


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Not your typical Mido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is ultra unusual for a Mido in my experience. Congrats on a beautiful find!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

So I came today to my Watchmaker on Portobello Rd to pick up my 40s Eberhard chrono and my Goldsmiths and Silversmiths silver '20s' red '12' trench which I told my Wife I was giving her for her recent Birthday - she took one look at the two watches and said, 'I don't like that one I like the Eberhard' !!

So my Watchmaker had to add 2 new holes for it to fit - how long she's going to wear it I don't know! So I'm wearing Eberhard as well today - here are the watches plus the rejected Trench ! Cheers to all ! Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Carlex used to be diver with it's new bezel and perforated strap. Hopefully I'll find it's proper bezel someday but it's a pretty nice piece 70's as it is for now.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,

Another sporty weekend with the kids. Once was a time I could sleep in (sigh).;-)


Regards all,


----------



## Oldlyme14 (May 1, 2012)

Hamilton Dickens from 1936 or so:










Mark S.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

James A said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another sporty weekend with the kids. Once was a time I could sleep in (sigh).;-)
> 
> ...


James, I had to laugh! Sounds like we are in the same boat. Sleep in..what's that??? :-d
They are growing up fast. Enjoy them while their young right?!
Nice Seiko by the way!
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120, again.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Sunny sunday. In the car while the ol lady drives...


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Straight from the 'Wirtschaftswunder':




























The style of this watch picks up where Art Déco left off, heightening its ements sometimes to the grotesque. It is named 'Gelsenkirchen Baroque' by the town in the Ruhr area, where the motor of the German economic recovery in the 1950s ran.

'Rivado', by the way, was (and still is) a brand of German department store chain 'Karstadt'.

Regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

Just finished putting this one all back together a few minutes ago so I'll be rocking it for Sunday!

GIANT Size 6s Elgin, 38mm solid nickel 1918 Illinois case, factory crown, enamel Roman numeral dial with HUGE font, double wide blue steel hands, 15 jewels.

Very rare dial for a 6s Elgin!

Just installed a new mainspring and the amplitude shot up 50 points!

Hopefully the real world testing will go well today.


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is my latest acquisition a nice Tissot Antimagnetique from 1943 which the most wonderful patina I have ever seen!

Here is a photo from the movement and the caseback:


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Literustyfan said:


> Just finished putting this one all back together a few minutes ago so I'll be rocking it for Sunday!
> 
> GIANT Size 6s Elgin, 38mm solid nickel 1918 Illinois case, factory crown, enamel Roman numeral dial with HUGE font, double wide blue steel hands, 15 jewels.
> 
> ...


Well done sir!!!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Giving the Seapearl a new look. I need to do something about those hands, this watch is getting so hard to read with my aging vision.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Elgin Black Knight. Strangely, the thing I like most about this watch is the teepee dome crystal.
giotime


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Back to something sporty for me....


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1961-2 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

50s Gruen









sent from my 3210 using tapsitalk


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

Same watch all month for me................................







1950`s Gama,pforzhiem.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

My $2 IWC to start the day...



















and now wearing the lunch money Roamer for the evening...



















Cheers


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

That IWC is a great success!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Something a bit different today

It's NOS and by Nepro








The seventies could produce some stylish cases;-)








Even when they housed Digital movements:-!








I love the way the light plays on this dial








Matt


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ laikrodukas: Certina? Which model?

For me the boring Zodiac Sea Wolf Date:












Best,
Tomcat


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

some Vulcain, Gigandet, Breitling worn recently


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

It's cold and wet on today's August Bank holiday ( surprise surprise :-d )
So - golden sunshine on my wrist is in order.
Enter the Super Divette


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Tomcat1960: Certina WaterKing 275


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting my day with the Bulova Watertite.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Afternoon change,

The Vertex AllProof from 1937








At least they saw fit to put a big enough crown on it:-d








This will be on my wrist tomorrow as well, another day of explaining that it's not a ladies watcho|

Matt


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards everyone,


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ laikrodukas: Certina? Which model?
> 
> For me the boring Zodiac Sea Wolf Date:
> 
> ...


 Tomcat,
I know there is no such thing as "too many" of one brand of watch to own so, with that said, I think you need to send me one of your Sea Wolfs to take care of for a while! ;-)


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

James A said:


> Regards everyone,


I keep seeing these lovely little trench watches with the lovely little straps in place, makes me want to put mine back on the Waltham!

Peace,
Preston


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

I think my Helbros Alarm will get me up and going tomorrow morning, a nice way to start the day.








Have a great day everyone!
Chris


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Late 1970s vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan.

Also available in red (ahem).

Ric


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

1945 West End with Longines connection...




























Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ howards4th: agreed - there's never too many Sea Wolfs one can possess :-D so, unfortunately, I have to turn down your suggestion ;-) (... and honestly, I'm not bored but fascinated how precise these 50-year-old beasts are: the no-date is running +/-0 on the wrist. No kidding.)

Nice Helbros Alarm, by the way - I like that dial! AS 1931? And the HotWheels - are these yours'?

@ Anzac: yes, that Longines-connected West End is lovely! When I see such a movement I'm always tempted to suggest it being installed movement up ;-)

Here's for today:



















;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Today some weird _Madorina Hermado Royal_.
modified ETA 900, 15j. Has some interesting regulator
Screw down back

From what i have found it has some connections to IWC :/


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Early "trench" style Longines.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi - just picked up this really interesting 1920s silver Fortnum and Mason watch from an important collector I have gotten to know. Hallmarks are hard to shoot with an iphone, but they seem complete with a serial number (haven't shot the movement yet) but this watch, original metallic, dial is HUGE for that era - 42 mm by 29 mm !!! Cheers, Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Pure mid-sixties vintage:

20090101_06 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aPC110401.jpg~original by hankblanc, on Flickr

aPC110403.jpg~original by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Just got my Rolex Air-King-Date from service. Like it . Oh,by the way, it has a Coca-Cola 25 years for service inscription on the back.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Wore this to start my day.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Late 1970s vintage Shuangling 20 Zuan.

Ric


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Matt_wool83 said:


>


Interesting Sicura. What movement's inside?

Today's Consul Alertic caught in the hard light of the young morn':









Consul 'Alertic', ref. 4707, cal. AS 1568

Never realised the gracefully bent minute hand before ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Matt_wool83 said:


>


Interesting Sicura. What movement's inside?

Today's Consul Alertic caught in the hard light of the young morn':









Consul 'Alertic', ref. 4707, cal. AS 1568

Never realised the gracefully bent minute hand before ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Vintage Royal Calendar Orient from 1961....










Cheers


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Interesting Sicura. What movement's inside?
> 
> Today's Consul Alertic caught in the hard light of the young morn':
> 
> ...


Cheers. Its a Valjoux 7734.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Hi - just picked up this really interesting 1920s silver Fortnum and Mason watch from an important collector I have gotten to know. Hallmarks are hard to shoot with an iphone, but they seem complete with a serial number (haven't shot the movement yet) but this watch, original metallic, dial is HUGE for that era - 42 mm by 29 mm !!! Cheers, Scott
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice one Scott,you can't escape just with a snapshot in WRUW,this one deserves a thread by its own.I love it,42mm is pretty long and is a desired size.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Emre said:


> Very nice one Scott,you can't escape just with a snapshot in WRUW,this one deserves a thread by its own.I love it,42mm is pretty long and is a desired size.


+ 1.

In fact you seem to be getting a real collection looking at your signature. Look forward to you posting about them. :-!

Regards,


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

+2

plus WUS tradition demands that if the list in signature reaches 2 dozen of watches he should create a website with related information and start digging in deeper for the sake of the vintage watches' community :-!


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

On the way to work...


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

jurgensonovic said:


> On the way to work...


Nice style.....It was worth a repeat photo...


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks James and Emre ! Actually my signature isn't complete but I do need to update my profile page with a few watches so at least that's complete - I have been doing some informal research on Fortnum and Mason without much success but I'll do a thread for this watch with better pics as it seems pretty I issue, cheers ! Scott 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

Today I start wearing this one


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

I think I shall start my day wIth this:










And for when I hit the road I'll be going with this ugly industrial modern hideous thing that is pretty awesome:










I know I know but I'm an equal opportunity watch lover ;-)

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

"You're my boy, Blue!"


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm not much of a gold digital watch kinda guy, but it really is comfortable (at least til I leave t he house ;-) ).
1978 Seiko Quartz LC


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like star dust lcd, very nice


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

The new to me Hamilton Langdon









Thanks to Andrew

Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

JP71624 said:


> "You're my boy, Blue!"


JP - the blue strap looks really good ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

busmatt said:


> The new to me Hamilton Langdon
> 
> View attachment 1612103
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> JP - the blue strap look really good ! Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Sda!!
At some point, I wouldn't mind finding a more inconspicuous leather strap (the bigger ones, that people put pocket watch conversions on, etc.) for this fellow...


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Polo Calendographe


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Took some proper shots of the bullhead...


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ howards4th: agreed - there's never too many Sea Wolfs one can possess :-D so, unfortunately, I have to turn down your suggestion ;-) (... and honestly, I'm not bored but fascinated how precise these 50-year-old beasts are: the no-date is running +/-0 on the wrist. No kidding.)
> 
> That's why I love these 50-year old beast, they just keep going.
> Well you know where to find me if you feel the need to let one go or just have me take care of it for a while. ;-)
> ...


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Marrick said:


> Polo Calendographe


Very Cool!


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Roamer Anfibio..










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Certina.










28,800 bpm caliber 25-671.










Champaigne dial.










Sapphire crystal.










It doesn't get better as this very often in the vintage market.

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

jackruff said:


> Nice style.....It was worth a repeat photo...


Thnx jackruff! I noticed that interest in watches, and especially DIY strap making, "woke up" interest for matching colours and style of my clothes.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Omega Squad


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

1938 Bulova Time King 'kind of day' - cheers, SDA

PS - my wife is now wearing my 40s Eberhard Chrono .....every day....!










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

*Silvana Diver - small and perfectly formed*

Today I'm wearing my early 60's 'everyday watch'. Bought it a couple of years back on a whim before I started proper collecting.
Silvana were a Swiss company making military watches, but seem to have concentrated on the South American market.
This came from Mexico and runs on an ETA automatic engine. It's 36mm without the crown and very comfortable to wear.
Dagger hands and bi directional bezel.
My pictures fail to show the lovely patina. The black dial has turned a deep dark chocolate ' tropical 'colour and the green lume
still works effectively.







For anyone interested, here's an article of the restoration of a similar watch

Small and perfectly formed: A 1960


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

My Olma again.


----------



## ddrake (Jan 13, 2011)

It just seemed like a Mido day......

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Silvana Diver - small and perfectly formed*



kazrich said:


> Today I'm wearing my early 60's 'everyday watch'. (...) It's 36mm without the crown and very comfortable to wear.
> Dagger hands and bi directional bezel.
> My pictures fail to show the lovely patina. The black dial has turned a deep dark chocolate ' tropical 'colour and the green lume
> still works effectively.
> ...


Both these watches are simply delicious. But ...



Martin said:


> At 36.5 mm across the beam, inconceivably small for a men's divers watch by modern standards but somehow its compact size is an essential part of its charm.


... that's it not alone. I've switched to my date-Sea Wolf ...










... which is not only a beauty, but, despite its small size (similar to the Silvana) truly a man's watch. No, Ladies and Gentlemen, size does NOT matter. ;-) I know, I could wear outsized watches on my bear-size paws but I find them just ridiculous. Which is why I wouldn't do it - the biggest ones I own are the Valjoux 7737-powered VIP Memosail and the Seiko Bullhead at 42 mm each. (Honestly, I find them at the limit of wearability.)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

A little mid-mod action going on here today:


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat - nice bezel a nice shade of 'pale blue' ! At the opposite end of the wearibility spectrum - received 5 minutes ago in the post - 1930s Eberhard & Co - the least expensive vintage watch I have purchased in my 27.5 - 26.8 years of vintage watch collecting ! Small but I like it ....Cheers ! Scott

PS - maybe I can entice my wife with this to temporarily 'borrow back' my 40s Eberhard chrono she's wearing every day...










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Unicorn again... 










Cheers


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Sdasurrey said:


> Tomcat - nice bezel a nice shade of 'pale blue' ! At the opposite end of the wearibility spectrum - received 5 minutes ago in the post - 1930s Eberhard & Co - the least expensive vintage watch I have purchased in my 27.5 - 26.8 years of vintage watch collecting ! Small but I like it ....Cheers ! Scott
> 
> PS - maybe I can entice my wife with this to temporarily 'borrow back' my 40s Eberhard chrono she's wearing every day...
> 
> ...


Splendid case work right there!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

An old flame and I have got back together, freed her from a pawn shop. Extremely rare Gruen precision with horizontal chapter marks.




























Peace, 
Preston


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

anzac1957 said:


> Unicorn again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-!
More I see that watch the more I like it.

Regards,


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Have a good Friday everyone. Gateway to the weekend.:-d

Regards,


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi!

Ugly weather, funky Rado! ;-)


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Quick swap out! Thought I'd throw the old Lex on while I polish up the Gruen, she's had a lot of love since I last wore her, would like to get er gleaming again.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

It's Friday now and the Gruen is all freshened up from its spa treatment so back on it goes.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## amygdala (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice strap! Is that a Gunny?


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

James A said:


>


What car's dashboard is that?

And what watch?

Nice combo, James!

Not as funky as mike184's contribution ;-) but colorful enough:



























NERI Chronograph, cal. 7736

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

TC where are you,we've missed you man.

That's the Harwood,on James wrists,the first mass produced automatic watch 1926-31,manufacture amount:34,000.

The car? That might be the first mass produced car Ford,lol :-d


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

# Sent from Samsung Note 3 Neo with Tapatalk on Sardinia island #


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Is this a redial pocket watch?


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm getting ready for the first Florida Gator football game of the season tomorrow ! ! !

GO GATORS ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Good afternoon people, finally, I've managed to get two Optel DSM modules from a junk lot. They just required some clean and a panel swap, and now I got my Optel HS-1 working again and a little extra: the Avia-branded version. But the most important thing is that the HS-1 has the very early generation of the module, that features a continuously flashing display in order to reduce battery consumption, while the Avia version has the later generation with a permanently lit-up display. The first generation module was produced only for a very short time, because later the electrical circuit was redesigned, and an updated IC made by Solid State Scientific was adopted.

On the earlier module, the display blinks every second, just like an electric digital alarm clock when it needs to be set. Some people might find it annoying (and they did, back in 1970s), but I find it very fascinating.







​


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

vpn said:


> View attachment 1614532
> ​


Hi Enzo. I love these watches.


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> Hi Enzo. I love these watches.


_Grazie _Luigi. 

Owning a DSM LCD watch is a very special thing, because these watches signed an important step forward not only in the horology industry, but in the electronics as well. Without this watch we would still have CRT screens today... And mobile devices would be very different from the ones we know.

It's a pity that only very few of them are working nowadays, but surely, Optel-made watches are the ones that stood the test of time in a better way than the small competition they had in the early '70s. Only Ness Time, besides Optel, made watches that used a DSM panel sealed in glass, but very few of them were made due to the insanely high production costs. The Japanese made a DSM display too, Sharp and NEC were one of them, however, only Sharp put it into mass production for the EL series of pocket calculators (despite the prototype was conceived for digital watches), while NEC-made DSMs were never produced.

The American/Swiss-made Swissonic 2000 module, a joint project between ESA and Texas Instruments, was never mass produced, so the competition in DSM watches at those times was made only by Optel (which was the market leader), Microma (that exported its watches in Europe through the Swiss watch company Nepro), Ness Time and Arctos.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Razor sharp tungsten carbide and beveled sapphire crystal. Careful with those shirt cuffs! With a Peseux 7001 inside this watch is absolutely bulletproof. It will likely still be ticking and looking brand new long after the Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy Friday everyone!
New to me, arrived yesterday.
A little blemish at the "3" marker other than that she is very clean.







Late 50's early 60's ??" Tradition" Made for Sears & Roebuck.







Nice Swiss engine: As 1539







Feels great on the wrist, I really like it.
Have a Great weekend everyone.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Parked the Gruen, throwing the UG on.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Tomcat and well done Emre you picked the watch and an ancient Ford tractor


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Only that Ford might be able to fully wind the Harwood


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

1933 gold Longines tonneau for 'Friday Afternoon Wine Club' - harks back to College days - a popular bar in Uni had 'FAC' - 'Friday Afternoon Club' with 'twofers' from 3-6 Friday afternoons - no one really went out on Friday nights because by 6 PM if you had already had 5 x 2 = 10 drinks then you just crashed.... Cheers - Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

howards4th said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> New to me, arrived yesterday.
> A little blemish at the "3" marker other than that she is very clean.
> View attachment 1614550
> ...


That's in nice condition, I've had a couple over the years. Picked up another a while back in a baggie full of watches from the thrift store. It has a really neat set of numbers and chapter marks on the dial.

Yours is the first I've seen with the Sears & Robuck notation though on the movement.

I'd you'd like to see I can post a couple pics if you're curious.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Preston said:


> That's in nice condition, I've had a couple over the years. Picked up another a while back in a baggie full of watches from the thrift store. It has a really neat set of numbers and chapter marks on the dial.
> 
> Yours is the first I've seen with the Sears & Robuck notation though on the dial.
> 
> ...


Thank you Preston!
Yes indeed, love to see some pics!
I was trying to date this but all I can find is perhaps form the late 50's to early 60's ?? Don't you think?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

howards4th said:


> Thank you Preston!
> Yes indeed, love to see some pics!
> I was trying to date this but all I can find is perhaps form the late 50's to early 60's ?? Don't you think?
> 
> ...


It's definitely a 50s to 60s piece, it's it plated or solid stainless?

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

howards4th said:


> Thank you Preston!
> Yes indeed, love to see some pics!
> I was trying to date this but all I can find is perhaps form the late 50's to early 60's ?? Don't you think?
> 
> ...


Here you go Chris, not nearly as nice as yours but it's accurate.














































Peace,
Preston


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

vpn said:


> Good afternoon people, finally, I've managed to get two Optel DSM modules from a junk lot. They just required some clean and a panel swap, and now I got my Optel HS-1 working again and a little extra: the Avia-branded version. But the most important thing is that the HS-1 has the very early generation of the module, that features a continuously flashing display in order to reduce battery consumption, while the Avia version has the later generation with a permanently lit-up display. The first generation module was produced only for a very short time, because later the electrical circuit was redesigned, and an updated IC made by Solid State Scientific was adopted.
> 
> On the earlier module, the display blinks every second, just like an electric digital alarm clock when it needs to be set. Some people might find it annoying (and they did, back in 1970s), but I find it very fascinating.
> 
> ...


Amazing watches. If you ever want to sell them give me a shout!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

My late grandfather gave me this for my 21st. Not an expensive piece but it reminds me of him - he was a keen card player and taught me the intricacies of betting. It is now my good luck poker watch - wore it tonight for a quarterly poker night with friends and it did the trick. Took the pot!


----------



## DexDegeaut (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Preston said:


> It's definitely a 50s to 60s piece, it's it plated or solid stainless?
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


It is in such good shape and It has that feel and look of stainless.:think:


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Preston said:


> Here you go Chris, not nearly as nice as yours but it's accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the brass numbers/hands. And I like a watch with a little wear in her. Nice!!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

howards4th said:


> It is in such good shape and It has that feel and look of stainless.:think:


Nice!

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

howards4th said:


> I like the brass numbers/hands. And I like a watch with a little wear in her. Nice!!


Thanks, it certainly has a funky look to it. Going to give it to a lady friend of mine who saw it and said she really likes the dial. It doesn't get any use so pay it forward to someone who'll appreciate it I always say.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Been a great Saturday morning here. One of those days when everything seems to have been polished.



A new watch too.

Regards,


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

A rare weekend off for me, so a watch I don't have to wind

Hi-Beat of the electric kind:-!








Just to listen to this baby tick is a joy in its self and the second hand sweeps nearly as smooth as an Accutron

Matt


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Roamer 801..



Cheers


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Saturday night back to basics...Old Seiko fresh pig rib....


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Regards,
Tomcat


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Amazing watches. If you ever want to sell them give me a shout!


Thank you Matt! Those two in the picture are "unsellable", at least in this current life! 

But I'm working on a third one with the flashing display, hoping that I make it work reliably, and if I do, I can sell that one. At the moment, the third Optel (with the Avia brand) is working properly, but I'll have to watch it at least for an entire day, before being sure.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

vpn said:


> Thank you Matt! Those two in the picture are "unsellable", at least in this current life!
> 
> But I'm working on a third one with the flashing display, hoping that I make it work reliably, and if I do, I can sell that one. At the moment, the third Optel (with the Avia brand) is working properly, but I'll have to watch it at least for an entire day, before being sure.


Haha - I don't blame you! I'm always up for an interesting purchase so you know where I am.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Regards,
> Tomcat


LOVE THIS WATCH !!!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

On Portobello road picking up this Moeris black dial chrono 'Fab Suisse' that needed a new small seconds hand with my Wife.

I thought the strap was worn and should be replaced but my Chinese Watchmaker said, No, it's Elephant ! After my Wife copped the Eberhard last weekend my watchmaker said to my Wife she should grab this one as well !

Black to contrast Tomcat's FAB WHITE DIAL ! Cheers, Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you, Scott, for a) liking my 'Urra' and b) for showing this beautiful Moeris. Indeed, a beauty - immaculate black dial, nice gilt hands ... but is this large second hand genuine? It almost looks so, shape-wise, but then I feel it's fairly bold, at least for a 1930s/1940s' chronograph. Can you tell a bit more (apart from the fact that the band is elephant leather?*) I'd especially interested in what movement it carries ... ;-)

*Maybe a silly question, but aren't elephants protected?

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swap out to this vintage? Nos Timex digital i just picked up today at Value Village, basically the pinnacle of this style of watch for Timex, it's also an awesome throw back to my high school days as I owned a model very close to this back then.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Preston said:


> Swap out to this vintage? Nos Timex digital i just picked up today at Value Village, basically the pinnacle of this style of watch for Timex, it's also an awesome throw back to my high school days as I owned a model very close to this back then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Cow! I remember those! 
A nice blast form the past.
Nice find Preston, shes a beauty :-!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

howards4th said:


> Holy Cow! I remember those!
> A nice blast form the past.
> Nice find Preston, shes a beauty :-!


Thanks, I love finding them when they are still new and un used. The module work is so nice in this thing, looks like a high end quartz movement you'd see today.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat - thanks - this is the first time I have worn it because the small seconds hand came off in shipping, and that was what was being fixed. Moeris was founded in 1883 and absorbed into Tissot in 1970...

Certainly the ivory (and elephants) are protected from poachers - a quick perusal showed that elephant hide straps if the elephant died of natural causes are okay to sell - early 60s, so not as old with a Landeron 248 calibre. 

Wearing it today for the first time it's projected to be 8 minutes fast in 24 hours so I need a service....the red chrono second hand probably isn't original .... Cheers ! Scott 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> On Portobello road picking up this Moeris black dial chrono 'Fab Suisse' that needed a new small seconds hand with my Wife.
> 
> I thought the strap was worn and should be replaced but my Chinese Watchmaker said, No, it's Elephant ! After my Wife copped the Eberhard last weekend my watchmaker said to my Wife she should grab this one as well !
> 
> ...


Wow...just great, SDA!!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Preston said:


> Here you go Chris, not nearly as nice as yours but it's accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FHF movement, if my visual recall works, or no?


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

JP71624 said:


> FHF movement, if my visual recall works, or no?


You know I never really took a close look at this one. Next time I inspect it I will.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

This one on the wrist today...



Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Mum and Dad's 45th wedding anniversary today going out to lunch,








The MP08 and a subtle shirt:-d

Matt


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Evening change...



Cheers


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Last one of the month:








Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

A pair of twin old Beijing (one for each wrist ;-))









T.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

No pics,T-Wan!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

busmatt said:


> Mum and Dad's 45th wedding anniversary today going out to lunch,
> 
> View attachment 1616541
> 
> ...


I get the giggle about your shirt but compared to my super shirt it is subtle 
;-)

Peace,
Preston


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Preston said:


> I get the giggle about your shirt but compared to my super shirt it is subtle
> ;-)
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Oh Believe me Preston, This is one of my subtle ones.

Matt


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Still rolling with the Timex










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

busmatt said:


> Oh Believe me Preston, This is one of my subtle ones.
> 
> Matt


I was also going to comment about the shirt - maybe a nice way to end Summer/August on a bright note ? Had to get my sun glasses .... Cheers to all - no watches just a shirt ! S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous, 22 degrees, sunny, a few soft puffy cumulus clouds in Surrey - borrowed back MY 40s Eberhard chrono from my lovely wife. Cheers, Scott

PS - congrats to Matt's parents !










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

busmatt said:


> Oh Believe me Preston, This is one of my subtle ones.
> 
> Matt


I like your style Dude!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Still rooting around in the baggie of watches, found this shredded yet still viable strap, seems right at home on the Elgin 



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Preston said:


> Still rooting around in the baggie of watches, found this shredded yet still viable strap, seems right at home on the Elgin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice - size '6' right ? Like this one ..... S

EDIT - sorry looked again and it's prob size 3...S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Sdasurrey said:


> Nice - size '6' right ? Like this one ..... S
> 
> EDIT - sorry looked again and it's prob size 3...S
> 
> ...


Yes mine is a six.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Toronto_Time said:


>


Very very nice!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Longines Conquest...










Cheers


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Russian Zenith


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

And so another month slips by. Thread now closed - September has been started.


----------

